# HDMI Connection Problems, Help!



## Plainfieldrob (Jul 22, 2005)

Have 942, hooked up via Componenet now. Plasma is Th-42PD50U

Bought HDMI from Pacific and hooked up while unhooking Component. (reconfigured the audio as well)

Changed input to HDMI, nothing. Rechecked all connections, and still nothing.

Unplugged 942 (is there a better way to reboot?) and when plugged it back in, I had picture. Happy now, I turned it off and went to bed.

This morning, no picture again. Rehooked Component and bam, I had picture again. Rehooked HDMI and nothing. Unplugged and replugged again, and nothing still. Went back to component and now I'm posting pitiful forum requests...

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Shani (Sep 23, 2004)

Plainfieldrob said:


> ... This morning, no picture again. Rehooked Component and bam, I had picture again. Rehooked HDMI and nothing. ...


This is a known bug with software release 227. If you leave your TV Type set to 1080i overnight, you will not have a pic via HDMI/DVI in the morning, or after a reboot. It's being worked on, but in the meantime here's a work-around:


Go to HDTV Setup (MENU 6, 8). Change _TV Type_ to 480p or 720p, Click 'Done'.
 
Go back to HDTV Setup and change back to 1080i. OR, just leave it at 720p. Many people can't tell any picture quality difference between 1080i and 720p. If left at 720p you shouldn't have the blank pic problem on HDMI.


----------



## Plainfieldrob (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks...everything works great as you suggested, except the fix doesn't hold.

Once I switch to different setting as suggested, my HDMI cable works after I go back to it's input. However, after an extended time (overnight, shutdown) the darn thing is blank agian. Must go back to component cables, play with resoltuion settings again, and then go back to HDMI input. 

I got tired of this and went to component only. Any other suggestions out there? This seems like a pretty big glitch to me...


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

When you say shutdown you mean you are turning your TV off for the night and in the morning the HDMI port doesnt work. 

I am having the same problem..and so far theres no way to fix it beyond another software update. 

Put a ticket in with Tech support so they can get your TV model on the list of affected TVs


----------



## Shani (Sep 23, 2004)

Plainfieldrob said:


> Thanks...everything works great as you suggested, except the fix doesn't hold.


Yeah, that is the big problem... if you leave it in 1080i overnight you have to reset it again each day 

If you have a remote you can program, just program the sequence to a button. I programmed a button on my MX-850 to cycle through the steps and it works great.

You don't need to switch to component to cycle through the steps. You just need to remember the sequence since you can't see what you're doing (menu, 6, 8, left, left, down, left, left, enter).
At that point you should be in 720p and able to see the picture. Then go back into the menu and change back to 1080i. It's tedious, but doable even if you don't have a remote you can program.


----------

